# Kraft paper, butcher paper, parchment paper



## SouthJersey (Sep 20, 2017)

Starting sublimation on white, 100% polyester t-shirts next week.
I’m reading and watching everything but the question remains...
what paper and for what use(s).
I see some using one sheet inside the shirt (do I even need that if I use a threadable heat press) and then another sheet on top.
And I see:
White butcher paper
Peach looking butcher paper
Parchment paper 
Kraft paper.
So, where do I start?

And, are they all one-use?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

https://www.webstaurantstore.com/ba...bun-sheet-pan-liner-sheet-case/433SLINER.html on top of your print, one time use. Nothing needed inside if you are threading


----------



## SouthJersey (Sep 20, 2017)

So, silicone parchment.
I saw where you posted that before, but then I saw all these other papers.
Thanks


----------



## PedalJustPedal (Nov 26, 2019)

In over 12 years we have NEVER used paper inbetween the print and the upper platen. You have to be using really low weight paper for ink to blow back up to the platen. If you experiment with your settings, especially pressure and heat, you will never need any paper. We learned this from Vapor Apparel who probably does more shirts than all of his combined. Simply use a "pillow" with light pressure and you are set. Again you will want to experiment on pressure/temp. Also keep in mind when people give you their temp settings you will have no clue if their press or your press are displaying accurate temps. The only way to know is a heat gun. Presses can be off 15-20 degrees easily. Best of luck.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I agree on inside the shirt. If you are not threading then a Teflon pillow is what we use.


----------



## PedalJustPedal (Nov 26, 2019)

Even if one is threading using a pillow will eliminate potential press lines and allow you to use light pressure. We are far from a major player in crushing shirts but once Jackson at Vapor explained how they did it, it changed everything.


----------



## SouthJersey (Sep 20, 2017)

Will I need either (both) heat tape or spray adhesive to hold the transfer down?
If so, brand/source for the tape/spray adhesive?

Cleaning supplies? 

Or, anything else I may need to get before my machine arrives.

Again, thanks for the help. 
I will be doing orders of 40-80 shirts. So far about a dozen orders lined up. So, I’m not doing mass numbers here.
Just trying to avoid as much of the aggravation and delay of the trial and error period as I can.


----------



## LancerFlorida (Mar 20, 2018)

Tape or adhesive? Excellent question.
If you have a swing-arm press NONE of this may apply to your situation.
A clam shell press (like mine) can cause to transfer to move slightly when closing. (mis-aligned)
A clam shell press with an auto-open feature (like mine) can cause to transfer to move because, while the transfer is at it maximum temperature, it gets caught in the vacuum of the upper platen lifting. (ghosting)

To solve both I place a cover-sheet (craft paper) over the transfer. This stopped the mis-alignment. When the timer sounds I manually hold down the top craft sheet and catch the platen to slowly lift.

Using a clam shell press and sublimating onto HARD surfaces will require tape. Any vendor selling you transfer paper will also have heat tape. Be aware, based on all variables some tape will leave behind a mark. So if two types of heat tape are offered by the vendor, you know why.


----------



## mhoward685 (Mar 1, 2020)

I never use spray adhesive or tape with transfers. Lay the shirt place the transfer and go.


----------



## PedalJustPedal (Nov 26, 2019)

mhoward685 said:


> I never use spray adhesive or tape with transfers. Lay the shirt place the transfer and go.


Dead on regardless which type of press you have. Nothing worse than spray adhesive in making a total mess and taping is way too time consuming.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

It depends on what you are printing and how.


Evidently, most people use thick sublimation paper which prevents ink contamination of the heat press, but creates other problems (scorch marks, paper lines, shiny box).
I personally use very thin sublimation paper with kraft paper on top, and have zero issues.


----------



## SouthJersey (Sep 20, 2017)

Thank you for this.
My machine will come with paper supplied, how do I know if it is thick or thin?
Could you share the thickness of what you use?
And, is there a US source?
Again, thanks.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

SouthJersey said:


> Thank you for this.
> My machine will come with paper supplied, how do I know if it is thick or thin?
> Could you share the thickness of what you use?
> And, is there a US source?
> Again, thanks.


If it feels like regular copier paper, it's too thick. I use 35gsm paper and I import it in rolls from Turkey. If use thicker paper you can tear the edges.


----------



## PedalJustPedal (Nov 26, 2019)

TABOB said:


> It depends on what you are printing and how.
> 
> 
> Evidently, most people use thick sublimation paper which prevents ink contamination of the heat press, but creates other problems (scorch marks, paper lines, shiny box).
> I personally use very thin sublimation paper with kraft paper on top, and have zero issues.


Typically all dye sub papers has an associated weight indicated by "gsm". Heavier paper is typically in the 100gsm range and light paper in the 80msg. Maybe there is lighter paper than 80msg but at 80msg there is no blow through. One of the advantages of heavier paper is simply handling. Typical lighter paper will curl whereas heavier paper will remain flatter. Paper has become much more consistent than it was in the "good old days".


----------



## T shirt printing (Sep 20, 2021)

I am a newbie in the t shirt business. I want to know when one wants to do the process of heat transfer on tshirt polyester fabric. What type of paper do one use for the protection of the sublimation to be done? There is tflon, protection paper, craft paper, butcher paper, parchment paper, etc. Please which one is suitable for the heat transfer and do one put the heat transfer paper top of the t shirt inside of the t-shirt and under the t shirt to be sublimated?


----------



## SataraCreates (Oct 22, 2021)

Thanks so much for your response. I am in the process of pressing several 100% polyester polo's for a company and this line situation is driving me crazy... I have watched several youtube videos and just when I think I got it. I still see a line.. so from this. practice, reduce (play with the pressure) use a foam


----------

